# Hikari PraziPro With Plants



## Round Head (Feb 28, 2006)

I need to treat my fish for intestinal worms because they are dying and I've found a few Rasboras and cardinals with worms sticking out of their butts and mouth. I know that Hikari PraziPro can take care of intestinal worms and they also say that it is plant-safe. I just don't want to risk killing my plants with this med. Does any know if this med is really plant safe?

Thanks


----------



## fredyk (Jun 21, 2004)

Might look at alternative meds..the power of pumpkin seeds...
POWER OF THE PUMPKIN PAGE ONE
But, regular meds might be quicker fix. I don't know; I never tried this.
Mark


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

Prazi is fine with plants, however, I don't think it treats Camallanus worms.


----------



## superj30 (Jul 17, 2005)

I used Prazipro when I first seen little red worms protruding from some of my fish's anus's.
At first it didnt seem to work, but after several treatments I no longer seen any worms.
But some time after I noticed the worms agian, this time in a completely different fish.
It must of been a few months between sightings.
I wonder if I did get rid of the worm in the first place?
If not, what can I use to treat the tank that will work?
Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

Here's some decent info on using Levacide (levamisole hydrochloride). I'd look around and confirm the dose because I think the drug is fairly toxic.


----------



## bigtroutz (Nov 17, 2006)

not TOO toxic, compared to some other wide spectrum antihelminthes, according to the studies I looked at.

The toxic dosages for sensitive invertebrates was roughly 20 times the recommended dosage, so if you follow the directions carefully you should not encounter any problems.

Here is a dosage calculator:
Levamisole Dosage Calculator


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

The pumpkin seed article was pretty interesting. Would making one's own food with lots of garlic work as well?


----------



## Round Head (Feb 28, 2006)

Has anyone ever tried Panacur?


----------

